# no more excel



## smokenack (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm retiring from my job soon and am never going near a spreadsheet ever again. I wont miss it, wish I'd never seen one, being the company's excel nerd really became a pain.

Thanks for all your help over the years


----------



## Smitty (Mar 12, 2010)

You'll be back...They always come back...


----------



## Fazza (Mar 15, 2010)

Enjoy the retirement. What is planned for the future?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 15, 2010)

smokenack said:


> I'm retiring from my job soon and am never going near a spreadsheet ever again. I wont miss it, wish I'd never seen one, being the company's excel nerd really became a pain.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over the years


 
Just think - now you get to enjoy Excel without all the harrassment 
And now you may have more time for the forum.  Hope to see you around.


----------



## justme (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your eminent retirement!  If you get bored come back and help or learn more just for your own entertainment.

You can always just entertain us with stories of what leisure is like without waking up to an alarm clock every day.


----------



## arkusM (Mar 18, 2010)

smokenack said:


> I'm retiring from my job soon and am never going near a spreadsheet ever again. I wont miss it, wish I'd never seen one, being the company's excel nerd really became a pain.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over the years


 

  nice.  Good luck with your retirement and thanks for the laugh.


----------



## xenou (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## MorganO (Mar 19, 2010)

This post gave me pause as I too recently retired from my job and walked away from a life of spreadsheets and being the local Excel go-to-guy.

I was able to stay away for awhile but I have recently been lurking on the board again from time to time just to see what is new in the world of Excel and MrExcel.  Maybe sometime soon I'll begin to assist again on the board when the fancy hits me...

I think also that *smokenack *will be back!


----------



## steve case (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm officially retired now, and while working I got that guru status, although I clearly wasn't that good.  Anyway, I still love Excel, I use it for all sorts of things that interest me.  Mostly downloading and analyzing "Global Warming" climate data.  Great fun if you like that sort of thing *(-:* 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Aaron.B (Mar 24, 2010)

Yah it's great when you learn that you are scheduled to be under water in 10 years


----------



## steve case (Mar 24, 2010)

Aaron.B said:


> Yah it's great when you learn that you are scheduled to be under water in 10 years


No one's going to submerge beneath the waves anytime soon.  3mm/yr isn't a whole lot.


----------



## Expiry (Mar 26, 2010)

Surely the whole point of Excel is that we can all retire.


----------



## steve case (Mar 26, 2010)

Expiry said:


> Surely the whole point of Excel is that we can all retire.


Well you can certainly use it to keep records of all your retirement funds (-:

By the way, speaking of retirement, all that blather about 401ks 403bs IRAs etc. that you've no doubt been lectured about over the years. 

*IT WORKS!

*


----------

